# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Sand Flea, jumping robot leaps small buildings in a single bound, Boston Dynamics, Inc., Waltham, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Boston Dynamics, Inc.

Home page - bostondynamics.com/sandflea

----------


## Airicist

Sand Flea Jumping Robot 

 Published on Mar 27, 2012




> Sand Flea is an 11-lb robot with one trick up its sleeve: Normally it drives like an RC car, but when it needs to it can jump 30 feet into the air. An onboard stabilization system keeps it oriented during flight to improve the view from the video uplink and to control landings. Current development of Sand Flea is funded by the The US Army's Rapid Equipping Force.

----------

